# 300ZX pricing



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

I just bought a 1984 300ZX. its non-turbo, 5 speed. i was wondering if anyone knows about how much they sold for in '84? Or if anyone knows abut a site to research such prices.

thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

When you register it, at least in this state, the original taxable value is shown on the registration. Mine was about $16,000 in 1985, and mine was a turbo.


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats cool, I don't have the reg. or title yet. But I did find an original sale brochure from 1984. But thanks for the info. I should have a new cardomain section for the Z up pretty soon, along with my 04 sentra. www.cardomain.com/id/04b15


----------

